# Freckled monitor help



## csmlg (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi was wanting to know about these little guys. If anyone can let me know were to find info on them please. 
I'm wanting to know housing, temps,food, handling, how many u should have eg a pair one on its own will be fine? How to sex? Do I need to have an up grade in my license to get them? ...
Thanks


----------



## Shay-Nik (Jun 3, 2013)

There should be a book on that breed of reptile, just google the name of it and write book on the end, it may be best you buy the book.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 3, 2013)

Plenty of caresheets out there for vanarus trisits, google would be your first step into researching the husbandry. I know for a fact there is alot our there as i have been researching them myself over the past 12 months.

If you need clarification on certain things please dont hesitate to ask, but please dont be asking to be spoon feed a caresheet when there is plenty avaible.


Rick


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny Brown - "A Guide to Australian Monitors in Captivity"; and
Mike Swan - "Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards"


----------



## csmlg (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks guys

As for the spoon feeding, not needed thank!
Was asking for some other opinion's in regards to husbandry and care sheets, as they are not all the same and different people have found more helpful then others. Just as I have with my other reps more often then not. 
And people who have them may have tips that they have found help keep happy reps that care sheets don't go into depth about or nothing at all. 
I will more then likely not be asking anything again! 
Thanks for the books, will look into them for shore.


----------



## snakehunter (Jun 3, 2013)

Isn't the whole point of this forum to be a place where you can ask questions and share knowledge and experiences Rogue5861?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 3, 2013)

csmlg said:


> Hi was wanting to know about these little guys. If anyone can let me know were to find info on them please.
> I'm wanting to know housing, temps,food, handling, how many u should have eg a pair one on its own will be fine? How to sex? Do I need to have an up grade in my license to get them? ...
> Any help would be grate
> Thanks



This is asking to be spoon feed. How about getting onto google and trying to look up varanus tristis, they is alot of info out there.

Housing- 1200x600x600 or you can add height as you please

Temps- just as most aussie monitors they like it hot, 55-70c basking spot.

Food- crickets, woodies and chopped mice as juvis. Adults you can feed just mice.

Handling- not so much, they dont normally handle overly too well. Each individual is different though, some will handle.

How many- can keep a pair or trio together year round, 1 male per enclosure.

How to sex- size of head/neck but best way is an xray.

Licence- check you local laws

...If this isnt spoon feeding i dont know what is.... If you wishing for more specifics please purchase previously mentioned books.



snakehunter said:


> Isn't the whole point of this forum to be a place where you can ask questions and share knowledge and experiences Rogue5861?



Yes it is but with so many thread on here in regard to care for this species and other similar monitors why start a new thead.



Rick


----------



## csmlg (Jun 4, 2013)

...
To everyone else your help has been amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> This is asking to be spoon feed. How about getting onto google and trying to look up varanus tristis, they is alot of info out there.
> 
> Housing- 1200x600x600 or you can add height as you please
> 
> ...



For someone so arrogant you sure got a lot of that information wrong.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tesla said:


> For someone so arrogant you sure got a lot of that information wrong.



So please correct it. That would be great.


Rick


----------



## scorps (Jun 4, 2013)

The main thing I would change would be enclosure size, tristis love climbing, 

Id go a min 1200 up as well


----------



## Tesla (Jun 4, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> So please correct it. That would be great.
> 
> 
> Rick



Sorry, I'm not going to spoon feed you the information.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 4, 2013)

OK guys, cool it. I think we should leave it there.


----------

